# We are not cockapoo's



## dio.ren

Trying really hard to bring Tracey out of her shell Here we are trying to look classy..umm sort of didn't work Want to see other poo peep's so don't be shy it can't get worse than this I am sure you poo people are way cuter than this


----------



## Sam1

I think the bottle of wine in the background, ( yes, you can just about see it) assisted this photo some what!
Merry christmas to both if you!


----------



## Nellies mum

Ah cute photo of you both!  Ok, one of me attached. Obviously it was taken in the summer (I have no Christmas ones to show) when I was looking brown and much more fresh and a little tipsy!! haha. I hate having my pic taken  Come on Tracey reveal yourself??!!!!!!!!


----------



## RuthMill

dio.ren said:


> Trying really hard to bring Tracey out of her shell Here we are trying to look classy..umm sort of didn't work Want to see other poo peep's so don't be shy it can't get worse than this I am sure you poo people are way cuter than this


As look at you both 

What a jolly pair!!


----------



## dmgalley

Very nice pictures. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

Sam1 said:


> I think the bottle of wine in the background, ( yes, you can just about see it) assisted this photo some what!
> Merry christmas to both if you!


You have a very sharp eye Loving the brave people who put up a pic!! Claire great pic and nice tan!! The bottle of wine was Yellow Dog's when he came to visit ha!


----------



## dmgalley

I don't get in pictures. This is us last year. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayne Hall

We see so much of Lola and Nina , it would nice to see Ruth ?


----------



## dio.ren

Yes we need to see Ruth she is mysterious


----------



## dio.ren

Tracey give Billy a camera will you


----------



## RuthMill

I posted a pic of me a while ago! Can't believe you don't remember! Can't believe a pic of me is requested!


----------



## RuthMill

Ok so this is us. I'm the one on the right.


----------



## Tinman

I love these pictures of you Renee & Christine, 
and you Ruth - your both looking beautifully glam! 
I will post one, but not looking like I do after a day in the forest & with a hangover!!


----------



## RuthMill

Yeh I chose a pic of when I looked better than I do today


----------



## Tinman

I'll dig out a good one too! X


----------



## dio.ren

RuthMill said:


> Ok so this is us. I'm the one on the right.


Adorable thanks so much Very nice picture love it


----------



## dio.ren

RuthMill said:


> Yeh I chose a pic of when I looked better than I do today


We just went with the spur of the moment hillbilly look


----------



## Tinman

Ok here is me just now - took a "selfie" with ruby practically sat on my head - it's a bit dark x
And upside down!!!!!


----------



## dio.ren

Tinman said:


> Ok here is me just now - took a "selfie" with ruby practically sat on my head - it's a bit dark x
> And upside down!!!!!


Really that is all we get an eye and Ruby's big fluffy head ha! Too funny made me laugh


----------



## Tinman

Hahaha!! - I know, what can I say - I'm camera shy  x


----------



## dio.ren

Not even a flash unreal...you need to get out of your shell miss Tinman


----------



## RuthMill

Come on Tracey. I've not held back!


----------



## dio.ren

Ruth she is getting there at least we have an eye


----------



## dio.ren

Tracey if I can do this you sure can do better..... You are young I am old so come on


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> Tracey if I can do this you sure can do better..... You are young I am old so come on


Your not old!!!!! 
I will find a better one to post, I said I would post one on Christmas Eve... 
Only 2 more sleeps to go haha x


----------



## dio.ren

Molly needs to see her secret Santa the only image she has of you is this


----------



## Tinman

RuthMill said:


> Come on Tracey. I've not held back!


That was a gorgeous photo of the 2 of you! I need to find a good one, that reflects my true gorgeous self hahaha x


----------



## dio.ren

hmmmmm guess we will wait it's hard though Molly is not really patient


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> Molly needs to see her secret Santa the only image she has of you is this


That's funny!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## dmgalley

Tinman said:


> Ok here is me just now - took a "selfie" with ruby practically sat on my head - it's a bit dark x
> And upside down!!!!!


We can see you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley

Renee I love the picture of you. You have such a happy face!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

dmgalley said:


> Renee I love the picture of you. You have such a happy face!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Was not one of my prouder moments but it was freezing that day I have no shame let's just say


----------



## Tinman

Ok - here is me and billy!!


----------



## dio.ren

Tracey really ...... a distorted picture and upside down to boot Molly will wait and wait


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> Was not one of my prouder moments but it was freezing that day I have no shame let's just say


Well I love it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

dmgalley said:


> Well I love it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Donna you are too kind


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> Tracey really ...... a distorted picture and upside down to boot Molly will wait and wait


What do you mean distorted!!??
Ok here's another one, I'm the one with the dark hair x


----------



## dio.ren

Finally the real Tracey  Lovely photo Molly thinks her Santa is beautiful Upside down but I fixed it Now was that so hard?? Love it!


----------



## Tinman

Ha thanks, that photo was taken last year at a friends wedding by a professional photographer, he must have a good camera because it doesn't even look like me haha, and my friend is very drunk in that picture - she wouldn't thank me for putting it in here lol x


----------



## dio.ren

Molly can see the naughty side of you in that last picture ha!! Too funny! Great eyes!


----------



## dio.ren

Tinman said:


> Ha thanks, that photo was taken last year at a friends wedding by a professional photographer, he must have a good camera because it doesn't even look like me haha, and my friend is very drunk in that picture - she wouldn't thank me for putting it in here lol x


Wow you look like a Rock Star or an actress very impressive


----------



## RuthMill

There now! 

My photo was at a wedding too!


----------



## Tinman

Ha it's a tipsy twinkle in my eyes!


----------



## dio.ren

Tinman said:


> Ha it's a tipsy twinkle in my eyes!


Looks good on you that big wine box??


----------



## Nellies mum

It's funny when you chat on here and you build up a 'picture' of how someone may look...none of you look anything like my 'pictures' haha.


----------



## Tinman

Nellies mum said:


> It's funny when you chat on here and you build up a 'picture' of how someone may look...none of you look like anything like my 'pictures' haha.


That is so true!! - it's great to see a face behind the poo!! X


----------



## dio.ren

Nellies mum said:


> It's funny when you chat on here and you build up a 'picture' of how someone may look...none of you look like anything like my 'pictures' haha.


Is that good or bad I have pics in my head too and they don't match at all


----------



## RuthMill

It's good to see pics.


----------



## dmgalley

You guys all look so young. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

No young one here I'm 46 Wowa


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> No young one here I'm 46 Wowa


You look young. You all do. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

Now I am dying to see Fairlie.....all the smart words and rhymes etc..I want a face to go with that


----------



## Tinman

Yes now some one else can be badgered to reveal themselves now that I have!!
What about mazzapoo too?? 
Marzi??
And suze?
Marion - Lexi & beemers mom? 
In fact I think everyone should post a selfie...


----------



## dio.ren

Yes Marion we need to see her I have met Suze in person and i do have a picture of her and me and Amanda I could post it I am sure they wouldn't mind??? Yes Lexi and Beemer's mom never saw her I know she has an Ipad so she could take a selfie if I can she can


----------



## dio.ren

I hope they won't get mad but here is Suze and Amanda and me  I might get banned for this but I will blame you Tracey


----------



## flowerchild

dio.ren said:


> Yes Marion we need to see her I have met Suze in person and i do have a picture of her and me and Amanda I could post it I am sure they wouldn't mind??? Yes Lexi and Beemer's mom never saw her I know she has an Ipad so she could take a selfie if I can she can


No! Renee, don't do it! I've lost 30 pounds since then!! It's too dark to take one now (no ipad flash), so if I take one tomorrow??

Argh! We were posting at the same time!


----------



## dio.ren

flowerchild said:


> No! Renee, don't do it! I've lost 30 pounds since then!! It's too dark to take one now (no ipad flash), so if I take one tomorrow??


Dammit too late!! You looked wonderful so no worries! Wow 30 lbs email me details I want to know this secret


----------



## Tinman

flowerchild said:


> No! Renee, don't do it! I've lost 30 pounds since then!! It's too dark to take one now (no ipad flash), so if I take one tomorrow??
> 
> Argh! We were posting at the same time!


Wow - well done suze! - look forward to an updated pic x


----------



## dio.ren

Now I feel bad:hurt: No worries I'm a chunky monkey ha!


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> I hope they won't get mad but here is Suze and Amanda and me  I might get banned for this but I will blame you Tracey


You can blame me 
Love the pics, I think I can recall them when you first posted them - it was the sign you were holding up that rang bells - it's great how you all met up, did you initially meet on here? X


----------



## flowerchild

dio.ren said:


> Now I feel bad:hurt:



That's ok, Renee! I cleaned all day yesterday, took a shower and put on my Jammie's--Capri bottoms with hairy legs, lovely! And my big polka dot robe, purple striped socks. Settled down with Bette on the couch, and who comes to visit?? An old flame I haven't seen in 20+ years!! 

Now thatthat was embarrassing!


----------



## RuthMill

Suze, you don't look like you need to lose 30lbs! Wow! You must be tiny now!


----------



## RuthMill

flowerchild said:


> That's ok, Renee! I cleaned all day yesterday, took a shower and put on my Jammie's--Capri bottoms with hairy legs, lovely! And my big polka dot robe, purple striped socks. Settled down with Bette on the couch, and who comes to visit?? An old flame I haven't seen in 20+ years!!
> 
> Now thatthat was embarrassing!


That's pretty cool!


----------



## dio.ren

flowerchild said:


> That's ok, Renee! I cleaned all day yesterday, took a shower and put on my Jammie's--Capri bottoms with hairy legs, lovely! And my big polka dot robe, purple striped socks. Settled down with Bette on the couch, and who comes to visit?? An old flame I haven't seen in 20+ years!!
> 
> Now thatthat was embarrassing!


Aww Suze that is so cute love it I had already posted when I saw yours I even swore in my post now I will get banned You looked great can't believe you lost 30 lbs can't wait to see the new you well maybe it won't show up in a pic you will be invisible


----------



## dio.ren

Tinman said:


> You can blame me
> Love the pics, I think I can recall them when you first posted them - it was the sign you were holding up that rang bells - it's great how you all met up, did you initially meet on here? X


Yes we did it was great we ate and laughed it was like we had known each other forever It was so much fun! The dogs even got along even though Molly was still a baby and a little crazy


----------



## Tinman

flowerchild said:


> That's ok, Renee! I cleaned all day yesterday, took a shower and put on my Jammie's--Capri bottoms with hairy legs, lovely! And my big polka dot robe, purple striped socks. Settled down with Bette on the couch, and who comes to visit?? An old flame I haven't seen in 20+ years!!
> 
> Now thatthat was embarrassing!


Now THAT'S funny!!! 20 years..... 
Where the hell had they been?? X


----------



## flowerchild

Ha! I need to lose 30 more!! Gained it all after chemo, so I'd rather be fat than not here at all! All I did was cut out processed foods. 

Tracey, I think you're mixing me up with Amanda! She's the pretty blonde. I used to work with him, then each of us moved away to different states! Lost track of him until last year. I didn't remember he's actually from the town I moved to three years ago. He lives on the other side of NY state now, and just came home to visit family. I would have preferred some notice, but at least the house was clean!

Ruth, it was very embarrassing for about five seconds. Then, I just thought it was funny.


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> Dammit too late!! You looked wonderful so no worries! Wow 30 lbs email me details I want to know this secret


Email me too!!! I'm exploding over here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

dmgalley said:


> Email me too!!! I'm exploding over here.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Donna you are slim you don't need a diet I do!! Slim and blonde and young


----------



## dio.ren

Still waiting for a Fairlie picture hmmm this might take a while


----------



## dio.ren

Tic Toc fairlie


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> Donna you are slim you don't need a diet I do!! Slim and blonde and young


I wish... i did Weight Watchers in 2009 and lost 40 pounds. In the last 4 years i gained it all back  I will post a picture from then but now i hide. Being in my 40s I really do need to get into better shape.


----------



## dmgalley

40 pounds ago. It makes me sad just to look at it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie

Sorry to disapoint ladies but hell will freeze over before I post a picture of myself here! Suffice to say you are all younger, more gorgeouser, and better dressed than I by a huge factor. I know when I am beat and I won't compete!


----------



## dmgalley

fairlie said:


> Sorry to disapoint ladies but hell will freeze over before I post a picture of myself here! Suffice to say you are all younger, more gorgeouser, and better dressed than I by a huge factor. I know when I am beat and I won't compete!


Hahhaha This is why I hide behind my poos. :spy:They are WAY better looking.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

Ok. So Ive been following this one thread and have been putting it off. And then I saw the call for me to put a pic up. So here goes. Oh and totally understandable as I don't usually sign my name but it's Maureen (close but took me a moment to think who is richie cunningham's mom on here). Made me chuckle. Ok here goes. 

Me trying to get a pic of my niece in her swim cap








What makeup and the right angle can do








Selfie of me and baby Lexi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

As for the weight thing, yes I know I should lose a boatload of poundage but when I think about what I need to give up - yummy food - I have a real hard time with that. Learning to accept that my belly does an outward thing not an innie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> Sorry to disapoint ladies but hell will freeze over before I post a picture of myself here! Suffice to say you are all younger, more gorgeouser, and better dressed than I by a huge factor. I know when I am beat and I won't compete!


Oh don't be a wimp ha! I'm 46 Christine is 49 so we are oldies too. I have grey hair and don't even bother coloring anymore Be a sport come on



dmgalley said:


> Hahhaha This is why I hide behind my poos. :spy:They are WAY better looking.


Donna you looked great then and still do now! I thought you were way younger can't believe you are in your 40's



Lexi&Beemer said:


> Ok. So Ive been following this one thread and have been putting it off. And then I saw the call for me to put a pic up. So here goes. Oh and totally understandable as I don't usually sign my name but it's Maureen (close but took me a moment to think who is richie cunningham's mom on here). Made me chuckle. Ok here goes.
> 
> Me trying to get a pic of my niece in her swim cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makeup and the right angle can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie of me and baby Lexi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Maureen you look adorable love the pics. I don't know why I had you pictured so different I was picturing this older lady for some reason you look like a kid Love it! You're so cute


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

It's genetics. Nothing I did. I'll be 42 this January. My mom who is 67 looks like she's 50. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flowerchild

Quit talking old, Ms Renee! I'm ten years older than you! If it wasn't for my hairdresser, my hair would look like Bettes. Gray! 
And Donna and Maureen, you are both lovely. 
Everyone else on the site is lovely, too.


----------



## fairlie

flowerchild said:


> Quit talking old, Ms Renee! I'm ten years older than you! If it wasn't for my hairdresser, my hair would look like Bettes. Gray!
> And Donna and Maureen, you are both lovely.
> Everyone else on the site is lovely, too.


Oh thank God I am not the only ancient one on here! 

Looking young is an Asian thing. HO is two years older than I am and when we tell people they have to lift their jaws off the floor physically, it is disheartening for me, she LOVES it!


----------



## dio.ren

So where is the picture


----------



## fairlie

I said when hell freezes over! Oh wait, I always call Toronto hell and it IS freezing over!


----------



## dio.ren

Ha! You are funny come on even Tracey folded and put up a pic ....show us an eye or something


----------



## dmgalley

Lexi&Beemer said:


> It's genetics. Nothing I did. I'll be 42 this January. My mom who is 67 looks like she's 50.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


You are almost as cute as Lexi  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley

fairlie said:


> I said when hell freezes over! Oh wait, I always call Toronto hell and it IS freezing over!


Ozzy really wants to see you. It would speed his recovery. (No I did not!! Yup I did  ) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

dmgalley said:


> Ozzy really wants to see you. It would speed his recovery. (No I did not!! Yup I did  )
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's why I like you Donna.


----------



## dio.ren

It's going to take a lot of work to break fairlie I can see so we all have to be vigilant and annoying and eventually the break down will happen Maybe a stiff drink and no green tea and then we will get a pic!!


----------



## Grove

I thought we'd seen one already?


----------



## Grove

In the dog mountain photos.. And the thread where there was the first successful photobucket uploads of Rufus, I thought was the same person with Rufus as the other photo..


----------



## dio.ren

Grove said:


> In the dog mountain photos.. And the thread where there was the first successful photobucket uploads of Rufus, I thought was the same person with Rufus as the other photo..


Yes but it could be a decoy person you just never know


----------



## Grove

It could be HO


----------



## dio.ren

Oh and where is your picture hmm waiting


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

dio.ren said:


> It's going to take a lot of work to break fairlie I can see so we all have to be vigilant and annoying and eventually the break down will happen Maybe a stiff drink and no green tea and then we will get a pic!!


Kinda like how Molly needs a little sister?  (see Donna, I decided to follow your lead and go there). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

Ha! Not gonna happen She is an only child and she loves it that way


----------



## dio.ren

Grove said:


> In the dog mountain photos.. And the thread where there was the first successful photobucket uploads of Rufus, I thought was the same person with Rufus as the other photo..


Hmm will have to check that out you are very perceptive Love it!


----------



## Mazzapoo

Ha ha ha ha ha! What a great thread  I've finished school for Chrimbo now, spent yesterday visiting my sister and now cuddled on the settee nursing sore tonsils (working with children eh?!) so having a bit of ILMC medicine.
Isn't it weird how people don't look as you imagined? I had a vague memory of Tracey because she posted something when I had only just joined (which is why I couldn't understand the reticence to post another, she's absolutely gorgeous!) 

Renee can't flipping stop posting pictures of herself now!! 'Hello, I'm Renee and I'm addicted to cockapoos and selfies'. But lovely to have your smiley face in mind when I post, I think you must always be laughing  But for some reason Renee, before I'd seen you, I always had in mind the owner in Tom & Jerry (the one who shouts 'Thomaaaaas' all the time but you only get to see her flowery apron,wrinkly stockings and ankles) sorry Renee!!! 

Lexi & Beemer's Maureen was also a surprise, I didn't really have a face in mind for you now I come to think of it, just a general image and it was of a much older lady!

Ruth is the shocker though, not at all what I expected, I was thinking a bit more like the other lady in the photo - a tall, freckly Irish Coleen!!! And definitely long red hair and older too. Sorry again, it's hard not to stereotype (I'm a 70's child, our sitcoms have a lot to answer for - look how Tracey turned out).

Well here's the only one of me I can find on the iPad, photos on the camera are way too much hassle to try and get onto here. It was our first holiday in Dorset with a tiny puppy Poppy! I can't believe she's grown so much! And I'm pulling what turned out to be a horrible smug face because I knew Neil was taking it, it was just meant to be a 'I know you're taking a picture but hurry up because the pubs are open' face 
Love, love, love this thread


----------



## fairlie

I love this thread too! Totally agree with Marion that no one looks as they should. Ruth was sixty and completely gray, a bit frail, in my mind. Tracey was Donna, Donna I confused with either her husband or teenage son! 

Have we seen a photo of Marzi yet? 

Donna tell Ozzie he would be in danger of a set back if he saw my photo! It's not going to happen. Unless Renee gets another dog!


----------



## dmgalley

fairlie said:


> I love this thread too! Totally agree with Marion that no one looks as they should. Ruth was sixty and completely gray, a bit frail, in my mind. Tracey was Donna, Donna I confused with either her husband or teenage son!
> 
> Have we seen a photo of Marzi yet?
> 
> Donna tell Ozzie he would be in danger of a set back if he saw my photo! It's not going to happen. Unless Renee gets another dog!


There you go Renee. You have been called out!! 

Maureen we are both shameless!  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren

Fairlie don't mess with me  I will get another dog just to see your picutre or maybe borrow one from some random stranger on the street


----------



## dio.ren

Marion you look great with baby Poppy by your side Thanks so much for being brave


----------



## fairlie

Ok, this is me! Now you have to get a new dog!


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> I love this thread too! Totally agree with Marion that no one looks as they should. Ruth was sixty and completely gray, a bit frail, in my mind. Tracey was Donna, Donna I confused with either her husband or teenage son!
> 
> Have we seen a photo of Marzi yet?
> 
> Donna tell Ozzie he would be in danger of a set back if he saw my photo! It's not going to happen. Unless Renee gets another dog!


HOLY CRAP!!!! Sorry for swearing but OMGOODNESS!!!

60, grey and frail???? Frail???? Seriously? Is that how I come across????


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

dio.ren said:


> Fairlie don't mess with me  I will get another dog just to see your picutre or maybe borrow one from some random stranger on the street


Renee once you bring the puppy home you won't be able to give it back - so I think you should just get one so we all get to benefit and see who fairlie is in real life.


----------



## fairlie

RuthMill said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!! Sorry for swearing but OMGOODNESS!!!
> 
> 60, grey and frail???? Frail???? Seriously? Is that how I come across????


Yes, but only in the best possible coolest way!! Like Maggie Smith but funnier and better. Don't despair. We ALL can't look like Maggie Smith!


----------



## RuthMill

Hahahaha ok then.


----------



## DB1

Lovely to 'see' you all, Wow there are some glamorous people on here! (oh and I'm between Suze and Renee in the age stakes).


----------



## Tinman

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha! What a great thread  I've finished school for Chrimbo now, spent yesterday visiting my sister and now cuddled on the settee nursing sore tonsils (working with children eh?!) so having a bit of ILMC medicine.
> Isn't it weird how people don't look as you imagined? I had a vague memory of Tracey because she posted something when I had only just joined (which is why I couldn't understand the reticence to post another, she's absolutely gorgeous!)
> 
> Renee can't flipping stop posting pictures of herself now!! 'Hello, I'm Renee and I'm addicted to cockapoos and selfies'. But lovely to have your smiley face in mind when I post, I think you must always be laughing  But for some reason Renee, before I'd seen you, I always had in mind the owner in Tom & Jerry (the one who shouts 'Thomaaaaas' all the time but you only get to see her flowery apron,wrinkly stockings and ankles) sorry Renee!!!
> 
> Lexi & Beemer's Maureen was also a surprise, I didn't really have a face in mind for you now I come to think of it, just a general image and it was of a much older lady!
> 
> Ruth is the shocker though, not at all what I expected, I was thinking a bit more like the other lady in the photo - a tall, freckly Irish Coleen!!! And definitely long red hair and older too. Sorry again, it's hard not to stereotype (I'm a 70's child, our sitcoms have a lot to answer for - look how Tracey turned out).
> 
> Well here's the only one of me I can find on the iPad, photos on the camera are way too much hassle to try and get onto here. It was our first holiday in Dorset with a tiny puppy Poppy! I can't believe she's grown so much! And I'm pulling what turned out to be a horrible smug face because I knew Neil was taking it, it was just meant to be a 'I know you're taking a picture but hurry up because the pubs are open' face
> Love, love, love this thread


Loving your picture (& jacket!) - thanks for the compliment, but that is an extraordinary photo which caught my very best side in a good light 
It is very funny how we build up images that are nothing like the real thing! 
I look nothing like that on real life, I have hair tied up, track suit bottoms on, 2 poos on top of me, glass of wine in hand, I-pad In the other with my geek specs on


----------



## Lottierachel

Marion, you look kind of how I had imagined you and I remember Ruth's picture that she posted a while back. However, the only Maureen's I've ever known have been people's Grandmas so I totally imagined Lexi and beemer's mum to look like my Gran! Sorry Maureen! You're much more glamorous than I expected  

I've posted loads of pictures of me before. But here's ones of me looking tanned and glam and a couple with my lovely girl <3


----------



## Tinman

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Ok. So Ive been following this one thread and have been putting it off. And then I saw the call for me to put a pic up. So here goes. Oh and totally understandable as I don't usually sign my name but it's Maureen (close but took me a moment to think who is richie cunningham's mom on here). Made me chuckle. Ok here goes.
> 
> Me trying to get a pic of my niece in her swim cap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What makeup and the right angle can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Selfie of me and baby Lexi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Loving your pictures!! You are so not what I expected!! Gorgeous pictures x
It is so good to see faces


----------



## Mazzapoo

RuthMill said:


> Hahahaha ok then.


Ruth do you sense some frantic back peddling from Fairlie here?!! This thread is trouble


----------



## Grove

Now that Maggie smith has been mentioned it's made me realise that her character in downtown abbey isn't all that different from fairlie.. That is, the perfectly timed humour! 

So now fairlie in my mind is Maggie smith!


----------



## Mazzapoo

Tracey you are so hard on yourself! At least you scrub up well, I need candlelight as a basic requirement nowadays  Anyway, who's missing? How about Ali with the 4 poos (before she loses all her hair!) and Dawn you can't get away with just saying an age range.......I've already met Karen and she's posted several in the past.....speak up, who's missing......is there anybody there whooooooo......or should that be poooooooo!


----------



## dio.ren

Fairlie no dog I am not convinced that is you


----------



## Tinman

Ali with all 4 of her poos would be a great picture!! Come on Ali x


----------



## fairlie

It is me but I was much much younger! 

No, ok, it's not me. Grove is right, I am a dead ringer for the dowager countess of Downton. If I could come up with one liners like her I'd be in Los Vegas making my fortune! She is my favourite character by far.


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> It is me but I was much much younger!
> 
> No, ok, it's not me. Grove is right, I am a dead ringer for the dowager countess of Downton. If I could come up with one liners like her I'd be in Los Vegas making my fortune! She is my favourite character by far.


Hahaha - so funny, so come on then - let's see the real you! 
I've never seen downton..... X


----------



## Marzi

much much younger.... now there is an idea


----------



## Tinman

Marzi said:


> much much younger.... now there is an idea


Ok - now I have the best ever photo of me when I was younger - it is really bad and you won't believe it is me! If some of you guys post some of yours, I promise your in for a treat with mine!! ......


----------



## dio.ren

Marzi said:


> much much younger.... now there is an idea


Marzi so cute I love it. Don't give Fairlie any ideas


----------



## dio.ren

Tinman said:


> Ok - now I have the best ever photo of me when I was younger - it is really bad and you won't believe it is me! If some of you guys post some of yours, I promise your in for a treat with mine!! ......


We need to see this! I don't have any pics of me as a kid well maybe 1 but it's embarrassing


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> We need to see this! I don't have any pics of me as a kid well maybe 1 but it's embarrassing


I promise you, it's not as embarrassing as mine!


----------



## dio.ren

I tried to take a picture of it but it's so faded you can't see it


----------



## Tinman

*I used to be a boy*

I USED TO BE A BOY!!! 
(Circa 1981)


----------



## dio.ren

Tinman said:


> I USED TO BE A BOY!!!
> (Circa 1981)


Is that really you or are you messing with us


----------



## Mazzapoo

Jimmy Saville will be rattling his jewellery with the turn this thread is taking Tracey


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> Is that really you or are you messing with us


I wholeheartedly promise you, that is me..... 32 years ago haha!
I was such a tomboy


----------



## Mazzapoo

Marzi said:


> much much younger.... now there is an idea


Aw, what a cute bit of nostalgia. But now we know you were about 5 in 1967, aha!!!


----------



## Tinman

Mazzapoo said:


> Jimmy Saville will be rattling his jewellery with the turn this thread is taking Tracey


I don't think he was into young boys - I would of been safe!!


----------



## fairlie

Tracey and a very handsome boy you were!  Was this with the full consent of your parents or....what was the deal? 

Renee why is your photo embarassing, was it one of those naked ones parents like to take?


----------



## Grove

Tracey you were a very pretty boy!


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> Tracey and a very handsome boy you were!  Was this with the full consent of your parents or....what was the deal?
> 
> Renee why is your photo embarassing, was it one of those naked ones parents like to take?


No I was dressed but I was sitting under one of those old fashioned hair dryers with the big inflatable bag on my head and a soother in my mouth


----------



## dmgalley

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> Tracey and a very handsome boy you were!  Was this with the full consent of your parents or....what was the deal?
> 
> Renee why is your photo embarassing, was it one of those naked ones parents like to take?


Haha - check out my ears...... Why do you think I have long hair now!! x


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> No I was dressed but I was sitting under one of those old fashioned hair dryers with the big inflatable bag on my head and a soother in my mouth


I NEED to see this picture! X


----------



## Tinman

dmgalley said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Donna - you are the sweetest fairy ever!! X


----------



## dio.ren

Aww Donna you looked like a little princess


----------



## fairlie

An adorable fairy if I ever saw one!


----------



## Mazzapoo

dio.ren said:


> No I was dressed but I was sitting under one of those old fashioned hair dryers with the big inflatable bag on my head and a soother in my mouth


Wasn't that last Saturday?


----------



## Tinman

Mazzapoo said:


> Wasn't that last Saturday?


Hahahahaha - and everyone says I'm the naughty one on here!!!! 
Come on renee, let's see last Saturdays picture! X


----------



## Nanci

OK . . . if I had to take a poll I would say I'm older than eveybody on here!!!! Wahhhhh!!


----------



## Tinman

Your the most glam! X


----------



## dio.ren

Nanci that picture is adorable! I love it


----------



## Nanci

I bet the only person older than me is Sugarlump!!!! Dare anybody to be older than me!!! Duble dare!!!! Triple dare!!!! Na na na boo boo . .. .


----------



## RuthMill

This thread is so funny. Tracey!! I cannot believe that pic! Amazing!

Donna, you are cute, little fairy girl!

I'm off to be 60 and frail


----------



## dio.ren

K Tracey this is the best I can do for kid pictures of me that other one won't work it's too faded

The first one is me on first day of school I was so excited I almost left in my pyjamas ....man what was I thinking that didn't last long ha! The second one is my first school picture I was 5 years old in both of them


----------



## RuthMill

Nanci is gorgeous! Love your hair Nanci, you always look so perfect!!


----------



## RuthMill

dio.ren said:


> K Tracey this is the best I can do for kid pictures of me that other one won't work it's too faded
> 
> The first one is me on first day of school I was so excited I almost left in my pyjamas ....man what was I thinking that didn't last long ha! The second one is my first school picture I was 5 years old in both of them


Absolutely beautiful child!


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> K Tracey this is the best I can do for kid pictures of me that other one won't work it's too faded
> 
> The first one is me on first day of school I was so excited I almost left in my pyjamas ....man what was I thinking that didn't last long ha! The second one is my first school picture I was 5 years old in both of them


Oh what a cutie you were, at least you were pretty...... I was just weird with ears like a hobbit!!!


----------



## Tinman

RuthMill said:


> This thread is so funny. Tracey!! I cannot believe that pic! Amazing!
> 
> Donna, you are cute, little fairy girl!
> 
> I'm off to be 60 and frail


Come on Ruth - dig one out from the archives


----------



## dio.ren

Tinman said:


> Oh what a cutie you were, at least you were pretty...... I was just weird with ears like a hobbit!!!


Ya but now you are beautiful and I look like hell ha! So I guess it went reverse I had the same nose should of gone for plastic surgery way back


----------



## Nanci

RuthMill said:


> Nanci is gorgeous! Love your hair Nanci, you always look so perfect!!


Ha ha . . . glamorous not!!!! I had to BEG Freddy for a family picture this year as he is very camera shy . . sorry its so BIG . . don't know how to make it any smaller? I'm still waiting for anybody to be over 60 and fess up!!! La la la . . . sipping a glass of wine waiting . . . . .


----------



## dmgalley

dio.ren said:


> K Tracey this is the best I can do for kid pictures of me that other one won't work it's too faded
> 
> The first one is me on first day of school I was so excited I almost left in my pyjamas ....man what was I thinking that didn't last long ha! The second one is my first school picture I was 5 years old in both of them


So adorably cute. Love the look in the second one a glimpse of the fresh adult you would be one day. 

Nanci You look amazing and Carley looks just like my mom's Penny.


----------



## Tinman

Nanci said:


> Ha ha . . . glamorous not!!!! I had to BEG Freddy for a family picture this year as he is very camera shy . . sorry its so BIG . . don't know how to make it any smaller? I'm still waiting for anybody to be over 60 and fess up!!! La la la . . . sipping a glass of wine waiting . . . . .


Keep sipping nanci, I am


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> Ya but now you are beautiful and I look like hell ha! So I guess it went reverse I had the same nose should of gone for plastic surgery way back


So should I..... On my whopping ears 
I've kind of "grown" into them lol x


----------



## Nanci

Tinman said:


> Keep sipping nanci, I am


"I am" as in you are older than 60?????


----------



## fairlie

RuthMill said:


> I'm off to be 60 and frail


Uh oh. I think I'll have to build myself a virtual dog house for this one.  How can I make it up to you Ruth? 

In my defense it was the blood pudding, spotted dick, bedroom slippers, picture perfect house and impecably mannered dogs that threw me!


----------



## Tinman

Nanci said:


> "I am" as in you are older than 60?????


No sipping the wine...... I'm 43! X


----------



## Tinman

fairlie said:


> Uh oh. I think I'll have to build myself a virtual dog house for this one.  How can I make it up to you Ruth?
> 
> In my defense it was the blood pudding, spotted dick, bedroom slippers, picture perfect house and impecably mannered dogs that threw me!


Hahaha your funny!
Show us your picture and I'm sure Ruth will forgive you x


----------



## fairlie

I can't quite do sixty Nanci but I am very close behind!  Just think of all the wisdom we have that all these whippersnappers still have to learn!


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> Uh oh. I think I'll have to build myself a virtual dog house for this one.  How can I make it up to you Ruth?
> 
> In my defense it was the blood pudding, spotted dick, bedroom slippers, picture perfect house and impecably mannered dogs that threw me!


Haha!! This is funny! You're not in the dog house 

Bedroom slippers? I don't remember that conversation 
I don't remember talking about bedroom attire??


----------



## Tinman

RuthMill said:


> Haha!! This is funny! You're not in the dog house
> 
> Bedroom slippers? I don't remember that conversation
> I don't remember talking about bedroom attire??


Ha what kind of slippers do you wear Ruth? Fluffy kitten heels or comfy bootee type or fun character ones??


----------



## RuthMill

Tinman said:


> Ha what kind of slippers do you wear Ruth? Fluffy kitten heels or comfy bootee type or fun character ones??


They are just fluffy slip ons. No kitten heels or characters!


----------



## fairlie

I swear I saw some in some of your lovely photos. Mind, the way my memory is failing it might well have been someone else altogether? 

I'm happy to hear you have forgiven me!


----------



## RuthMill

Oh my red fluffy Christmas slippers are out at the minute. They may have been in a pic! Haha.. You don't miss much. 

Ps I'm 28!!!


----------



## Tinman

Where on earth has fairlie got the slippers thing from?? I know about spotted dick....
We definitely need a picture of fairlie so we know what we are dealing with


----------



## fairlie

RuthMill said:


> Ps I'm 28!!!


Just a baby!   What are you doing with such lovely well mannered dogs!?


----------



## RuthMill

Tinman said:


> Where on earth has fairlie got the slippers thing from?? I know about spotted dick....
> We definitely need a picture of fairlie so we know what we are dealing with


I agree! A pic is required! Come on Fairlie!


Here is the slipper pic. Lola's one where she's watching Lady and The Tramp


----------



## dio.ren

dmgalley said:


> So adorably cute. Love the look in the second one a glimpse of the fresh adult you would be one day.
> 
> Nanci You look amazing and Carley looks just like my mom's Penny.


Donna I was mortified when it was picture day I hated it



fairlie said:


> I swear I saw some in some of your lovely photos. Mind, the way my memory is failing it might well have been someone else altogether?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy to hear you have forgiven me!


Ruth I saw slippers too not sure if they were red though


----------



## Tinman

Now we have some pictures and ages, do you know what would be fun.......
To guess our jobs or careers and what we do for for a living???????


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> Just a baby!   What are you doing with such lovely well mannered dogs!?


I guess it's luck!! Ha! I'm also "older" than my years, I've been told, but not 30 YEARS OLDER


----------



## RuthMill

I've already mentioned my job a few times! So that's out there already.


----------



## DB1

This is a very funny thread, when I get time (prob after Christmas), I'll have to find some pics of my mad 80's look!


----------



## Tinman

RuthMill said:


> I guess it's luck!! Ha! I'm also "older" than my years, I've been told, but not 30 YEARS OLDER


Haha Ruth, you looked gorgeous on your picture!! And not a day beyond your years!


----------



## Lynn<3

Just catching up on this thread. I love pictures! You guys look great!

Ruth: 28? We're the same age!


----------



## fairlie

I've already posted what I do too. After guessing Ruth was sixty I better quit while I am behind on the guessing games!


----------



## Lynn<3

fairlie said:


> I've already posted what I do too. After guessing Ruth was sixty I better quit while I am behind on the guessing games!


Eh, everyone is in their mid 30's in my mind until proven otherwise (not sure why I think like that)


----------



## dio.ren

Here it is Tracey me under the old fashioned hair dryer with my soother how embarassing I was either 2 or 3 don't remember


----------



## fairlie

That is a classic! Beautiful!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

OMG - I go and spend a day with family and what happens to this thread? It blows up and now we are on pics from way back when, trying to sort out ages, and maybe occupations? I love this site - who knew Renee's desire to post some selfies could blow up into so many different tangents. 

Had to find where electronically I stashed my pics. So here is one of me while we were still I. Korea. Maybe 3 or 4. I'm the smallest one. Older sister in the middle and the rest my older cousins. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren

OMG that is so adorable I just love it! You looked so cute I know these treads get way out of control sometimes I always blame it on Tracey ha! I love old pictures mine are starting to fade which makes me sad!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer

I have a few black and white from when I was a baby. It's bizarre to think about the fact that these pictures will fade and is only being saved via scanning while the pictures of my nieces and nephew are all digital. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill

Renee that hair drier pic is SOO beautiful! 

Maureen I love you picture. All beautiful cute little girlies. 

Both of these photos could definitely be in a vintage card collection. Beautiful!


----------



## Nellies mum

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


I really love this photo. Beautiful!!


----------



## Grove

dio.ren said:


> OMG that is so adorable I just love it! You looked so cute I know these treads get way out of control sometimes I always blame it on Tracey ha! I love old pictures mine are starting to fade which makes me sad!


Start scanning them all in now to preserve!


----------



## fairlie

Our cockapoos are beautiful, but that photo of Maureens has just jumped to my number one spot of all photos here. It says a million things. I just love it!


----------



## dmgalley

So adorable. You are so adorable

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## theaccessman

Merry Christmas
William,Anna,and Lucia
<a href="http://s1078.photobucket.com/user/theaccessman/media/P2240010.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1078.photobucket.com/albums/w494/theaccessman/P2240010.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo P2240010.jpg"/></a>


----------



## theaccessman

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## theaccessman

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dmgalley

theaccessman said:


> one more for any Hockey fans


Awesome!!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grove

This is me when I was trying to get a photo with Gandhi a month or two ago and he kept trying to turn around and lick my face!


----------



## dio.ren

Great photo he looked like he was being squirmy


----------



## JasperBlack

Here goes!!!



















I will see if I can find some old pics of me as a kid when I get chance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## dio.ren

Amazing pics of you and Jasper  Love the hat it's almost like my Canada hat He's so cute! Love the second pic he had "crazy" eye Molly has a lot of those shots ha!!


----------



## JasperBlack

He used to fall asleep with my hoppy tie in his mouth x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JasperBlack

*hoody


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## erinafare

Well here's me taken five minuets ago. Sorry no make up
Just off to Christmas meal at daughters been with hubby at care home most of day so just caught up with thread.
I am 72 in March do I qualify for veteran x


----------



## dmgalley

First family photo I've gotten in years
That's me (hehe), my twenty y/o Joe, Dillon and Nick. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie

*Mrs. Doubtfire!*

Have you seen that film Ruth, with Robin Williams? That was who I conjured up and it was all because of your "poor wee pets".  I thought you would be pleased to know you can safely keep the slippers!


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> Have you seen that film Ruth, with Robin Williams? That was who I conjured up and it was all because of your "poor wee pets".  I thought you would be pleased to know you can safely keep the slippers!


Ha ha ha!! Your a :devil:

It goes from bad to worse!! First Maggie Smith (totally can cope with that) now a fake transvestite?


----------



## fairlie

At least he is funny and energetic!


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> At least he is funny and energetic!


What about your picture eh? Come on big stuff!! It's about time!


----------



## Tinman

RuthMill said:


> What about your picture eh? Come on big stuff!! It's about time!


You tell her Ruth!!! Reveal yourself! X


----------



## dio.ren

RuthMill said:


> What about your picture eh? Come on big stuff!! It's about time!


Ya we have been waiting long enough what the heck


----------



## Jayne Hall

Go Ruth go


----------



## fairlie

Sorry to disapoint but no way no how!  Way more fun being mysterious.  I must say I am a bit hurt that no one believed I was Gina Gershwin in Bound!


----------



## dio.ren

fairlie said:


> Sorry to disapoint but no way no how!  Way more fun being mysterious.  I must say I am a bit hurt that no one believed I was Gina Gershwin in Bound!


K no more Molly pics or any poo pics until we see you The poo's will go on strike


----------



## Tinman

dio.ren said:


> K no more Molly pics or any poo pics until we see you The poo's will go on strike


Mutiny on the ILMC 
Yes let's strike - no more poo pics until you have revealed yourself!!


----------



## RuthMill

Nah I think we need to change our strategy. Patience always pays off. Let's just leave it and see what happens


----------



## Tinman

RuthMill said:


> Nah I think we need to change our strategy. Patience always pays off. Let's just leave it and see what happens


Slowly slowly catchy monkey!!


----------



## Marzi

It is Ok Ruth, when you do your Canada trip you can take lots and lots of pics with your snazzy new camera, of our Fairlie and post them - if you've worked out how to up load them!
Still waiting for your promised pics of the lovely girls on Christmas morning


----------



## fairlie

If she is having my experience the new camera is like learning to speak Chinese. Impossible! I actually had to take a class to learn just a tiny portion of the functions. The fancy ones have more than twenty modes and each mode has ten or so functions. Even when you master the basics you still have to worry about mirror lock up and a brightness schematic that would sink most tech savy geeks. 

Ruth in the meantime use your old camera. We all miss your girls!


----------



## RuthMill

fairlie said:


> If she is having my experience the new camera is like learning to speak Chinese. Impossible! I actually had to take a class to learn just a tiny portion of the functions. The fancy ones have more than twenty modes and each mode has ten or so functions. Even when you master the basics you still have to worry about mirror lock up and a brightness schematic that would sink most tech savy geeks.
> 
> Ruth in the meantime use your old camera. We all miss your girls!


I'm doing ok actually I just have been to lazy/busy  to go to the study and switch on the computer. I keep saying we need to move the study downstairs. I hate being away from the hustle and bustle of downstairs!! We are going out for the day tomorrow, on a photo taking project.


----------



## Tinman

RuthMill said:


> I'm doing ok actually I just have been to lazy/busy  to go to the study and switch on the computer. I keep saying we need to move the study downstairs. I hate being away from the hustle and bustle of downstairs!! We are going out for the day tomorrow, on a photo taking project.


We all will be looking forward to the results - so make sure you get up those stairs when you get back Ruth!!  x
Ps take a cider with you if it helps!!!


----------



## RuthMill

Cider sounds GRRRRREEEEEAAAAAATTTT!


----------

